# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Coach A.I., personal trainer, Tonal Systems, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - Tonal Systems, Inc.

tonal.com/intelligence

----------


## Airicist

Meet Tonal | The world’s most intelligent fitness system

Aug 16, 2018




> Tonal enables you to be your strongest by providing a super effective fitness program tailored to you, your goals, and your schedule. Combining cutting-edge, all-in-one equipment and personalized video guidance, it’s like having a personal trainer, on demand, in the convenience of your home. Whether you’re aiming to supercharge your training, or just starting to build strength, Tonal gives you what you need to succeed.

----------


## Airicist

Tonal Talk | The road ahead with Aly Orady

Feb 28, 2020




> In this episode of Tonal Talk, we sit down with Tonal founder and CEO, Aly Orady, to discuss what propelled the creation of Tonal, how it’s disrupting the fitness space, and what pushes Tonal to consistently innovate.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tonal Lands $110M, Investors Include Steph Curry and Bobby Wagner"

by Sophia Kunthara
September 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Stephen Curry Enters Fitness Wars As Tonal AI Home Gym Raises $110 Million"

by Martine Paris
September 18, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Connected fitness boom

Sep 23, 2020




> Tonal raised $110 million, because connected fitness is hotter than SaaS at the moment.

----------


## Airicist

Tonal | Introducing Smart Flex: a revolution in strength training

Oct 27, 2020




> Tonal’s patent-pending Smart Flex technology is going to change strength training forever. 
> 
> When training with dumbbells and traditional static weights, the amount of resistance you can lift for each move is limited by the points where your muscles are weakest. Dumbbells and traditional static weights will never know where your body is naturally stronger in a rep, but Tonal does. That’s why training with digital weights and Tonal’s A.I. can get you better results, faster. 
> 
> Smart Flex utilizes Tonal's digital weights system to deliver resistance with precision every millimeter of every rep. Depending on when your muscles are at their strongest and weakest during a move, Smart Flex intelligently matches your strength by continuously adding or subtracting weight. This ensures that your muscles are optimally challenged throughout the entire range of motion of a rep. As a result, you’re lifting more weight, pushing your muscles harder, and getting stronger, faster.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Strength-training startup Tonal crosses unicorn status after raising $250M"

by JP Mangalindan
March 31, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Fiture hands-on: A new interactive home gym mirror

Apr 26, 2022

----------

